# does anyone know what my pug is crossed with?



## natandandy (Sep 14, 2010)

she looks like a pug just has long silky hair. if anyone has any ideas id be very interested to know.

thanks

natalie


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Tibetan spaniel? i always thought pugs and TS had similar features. Would explain the coat with the pug-ness.

Cute guy!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Pekingese?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Possibly Tibetan Spaniel or Pekingnese. Pekingnese are a bit more common around here than Tibetans.

However, how old is your dog? If she's still young it means she could grow more hair if she's a Peke mix.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

She could also be pure bred Pug, because in the Pugs the long hair Gene is there, while rare its there. Barring her being Pure, I'd say Peke or TS as well.


----------



## natandandy (Sep 14, 2010)

hi everyone, thanks for the replys, she is about a year old, i have got her real age as the women who had her before was usless couldnt tell me anything about her. i saw this picture and it has a similar face i think this is a brussells griffion mix, not sure 100% though but just thought she had a similar little face


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

TS is a great guess. Before I read the comment, I pegged that last guy as a BG / Pug mix as you suggested.


----------

